# Cat Eye (sort Of) Fotd!! Lol



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

heyyyy
so i have never done the "cat eye" look with liner before
so i thought i would give it a go
and...it was OKAY!!! for my first time
could be better
i will practise and perfect it hehe

heres what i used on this look...

Eyes..
mac e/s - crystall avalanch
mac e/s - purple haze
mac e/s - shimmermoss
mac pro pigment - chartruse (think thats how its spelt lol)
lancome artliner
chanel intense eye pencil
mac eyepaint - bare canvas
eylure lashes

Face..
almay foundation
mac blusher - dont be shy
mac beauty powder - pearl blossom

Lips..
mac lipstick - myth
mac lip pencil - stripdown
mac lipglass - c-thru

pics..

unfinished...





finished..

















**IF ANY PICS GET RE-SIZED..CLICK THE LINKS**


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 3, 2007)

sexyyyy sexyyy

i love ur avatar tooo!!

great job


----------



## xSazx (Jun 3, 2007)

absolutely LOVE this..so copying! (& wheres your necklace from?!)


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_sexyyyy sexyyy

i love ur avatar tooo!!

great job_

 
thankssss
xxx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_absolutely LOVE this..so copying! (& wheres your necklace from?!)_

 
it was off ebay
one of the many accessory links i gave u ages ago loool


----------



## Lissa (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh wow that's really gorgeous, you just look so beautiful!! 

I'm copying too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 3, 2007)

hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2007)

I TOLD YOU cat eye would look fab on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe thankssss
might give the cat eye look another go 2mo
if i go out hehe
xxx


----------



## Hilly (Jun 3, 2007)

I love this laura!! great job!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks gurrrl
x


----------



## aeryss (Jun 3, 2007)

i definitely need to try this color-combination - it rocks! and you look great with it.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 3, 2007)

That's so sexy! I must try this one day. And your avatar is gorgeous! It's you right?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sooooo Freakin' Hot!!!!! Pefect liner too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wish i could do this but my eyes water so bad in the corners and it would be impossible!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeryss* 

 
_i definitely need to try this color-combination - it rocks! and you look great with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe thank yooou
xx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_That's so sexy! I must try this one day. And your avatar is gorgeous! It's you right?_

 
yup yup its my own pic
my friends boyfriend did it for me hehe


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Sooooo Freakin' Hot!!!!! Pefect liner too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so wish i could do this but my eyes water so bad in the corners and it would be impossible!_

 
i know how u feel
it happens to me somtimes and i get so annoyed and just take all my make up off and sit in a mood for about half an hour lool


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 3, 2007)

looks fab, lovee it.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 3, 2007)

love it! as always


----------



## stephbunny (Jun 3, 2007)

oh that's beautiful, hun! you look so good with the cat-eye!

ooh is that a traincase i see in the background?  you should do a collection post!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 3, 2007)

Soo gorgeous!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 3, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

Ooooooooh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA:  You have such an amazing eye for color.  Your color combinations and placement are incredibly impressive.


----------



## entipy (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 3, 2007)

oha, absolut pretty, beautiful


----------



## User67 (Jun 3, 2007)

I love it! Totally gorgeous!


----------



## breathless (Jun 3, 2007)

the cat eye looks amazing on you! you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Vale (Jun 3, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_oh that's beautiful, hun! you look so good with the cat-eye!

ooh is that a traincase i see in the background? you should do a collection post!_

 
hehe yup yup it sure is
i will take a piccyyyy one day


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you evryone for your feedbaccck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



appriciated
x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2007)

You are pure hotness!


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 3, 2007)

For your 1st time, ya did it better than I do and I do it everyday!  lol so good job girl i gonna try it like that one time but its hard cuz during the day i touch the inner corners of my eyes sometimes


----------



## aquadisia (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## 41hill (Jun 3, 2007)

You are the eyeliner queen! Very pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 3, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 4, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!

I love this type of eyeliner on you!  You should DEFINITELY do this more often!  It totally compliments your eyeshape.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

wooooooow it's HOT!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you girliesss <3
im deffinetly going do it more often
i lik the shape it gives to the eyes.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## applefrite (Jun 4, 2007)

Very beautiful !!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2007)

Amazing as always!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 4, 2007)

great job !!!


----------



## jsimpson (Jun 4, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

thankssss xxxx


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 4, 2007)

what are you talking about girl???
this looks AWESOME!!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 4, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooow
I must try this one day


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 4, 2007)

this is lovely


----------



## Bianca (Jun 4, 2007)

Very sexxxy!!! Your skills are great!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

awwwh thanks


----------



## Simi (Jun 4, 2007)

you have beautiful eyes and that look make them more pretty....


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

thank yoou
x


----------

